# Cornish Farm, Taunton (Vanbitz)



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Have just spent 3 night here. Lovely site,well presented and thats the wardens as well. Ideal stop over or stay if visiting his part of the country.
Mal


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is a lovely camp site


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope so I`ve won a prize. Our first down south holiday for well over 12 years

DAve p


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Yes, good modern site with good facilities and well looked after, pleasant walk into Taunton and around. Taunton also has large supermarkets and a B&Q on the edge of town.

The best thing though, by far, is access to VanBitz stores!

P&L


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree totally, we have been there for work to be done on our van and the service is first-rate and also for an MHF rally - the campsite is of the highest quality.

The cleanliness of the facilities is outstanding and full praise must be given to the staff who maintain such a superb site.

Certainly on our list of places to revisit (often)  !

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The choccie is good too!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

I would like to go there. Anybody purchased a satelite sytem from Van Bitz ? I believe they do sell them, are they any good ????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Losos said:


> I would like to go there. Anybody purchased a satelite sytem from Van Bitz ? I believe they do sell them, are they any good ????


Yes, yes and yes.

Better still, you get a standard of customer support that money can't buy.

It is Eddie's proud boast that if a customer has a problem with one of his installations it's his own fault entirely . . . for not telling VanBitz about it. :roll:

Dave


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Losos said:


> I would like to go there. Anybody purchased a satelite sytem from Van Bitz ? I believe they do sell them, are they any good ????


As Zebedee say's YES YES YES

Had a tracvision dome fitted by them in may EXCELLENT.

First class service by a company who know there products and how to give good service to customers.

If you can get Eddie to stop working for a few minutes lovely person to talk to.

And the campsite 1st class.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, we had an Alden system fitted and the quality of workmanship is outstanding. 

The van was left cleaner and tidier than when we took it!

And the price (always an important issue) was better than other places we had asked. We chose them because they were totally upfront and did not give us duff information (which we knew to be false having had a freestanding dish + Pace box).

Totally trustworthy and 100% recommended by us.   

Dave


----------



## vava1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm at Cornish Farm now!

Leaving tomorrow if not snowed in?!

I had an Alden Netmaster 90 for internet and TV fitted, very pleased with it too. Well fitted and performs well

Must have been pleased cos I'm here now having a new Webasto DualTop diesel/electric heater fitted, again by VanbItz...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We went there for a weekend in November and were made very welcome by Mark & Sue.

We thought we might need an ark to get off site there was so much rain over the weekend but it cleared up to drive home Sunday!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it handy for the racecourse?

dave


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Great Camp site. Is the only one Ive been on where the Wardens rake the gravel after you leave the pitch :lol: The Toilets and shower block are 1st class and the statues brilliant.

Well recommended site.

Sonja


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dovtrams said:


> Is it handy for the racecourse?
> 
> dave


Very handy. Just the other side of the motorway.

Have a look on Google Earth.

Dave


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > Is it handy for the racecourse?
> ...


Hi Dave,

The racecourse is on the same side as Cornish farm from the motorway and you can walk to the racecouse through the orchard, It takes about 10 minutes to walk.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just testing! 8O :lol:

Must have another look - I could have sworn it was just the other side.  

So it is!

See >> here <<

Dave


----------

